# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Material?

## Kphil

Hi, ich hab jetzt nen Surfkurs gemacht und hab schon vor das ich im Sommer fters mal zum Surfen fahr!

Jetzt is halt die Frage, ob ich mir ne gebrauchte Ausrstung kaufen soll oder ob ich mir es an ner Surfschule ausleihen soll.
Was ist sinnvoller? Natrlich muss man schauen wie oft man zum Surfen kommt! Aber ich denke mit eigener Ausrstung wrde ich sicherlich fters fahren!

Daraus ergibt sich meine nchste Frage:

Da ich ned so ganz genau wei in was fr eine Richtung ich gehen will steh ich halt vor dem Problem des richtigen Materials. Also ich denke das mir schnelles Fahren sicherlich spa machen wird, aber ich wrd auch sciherlich versuchen mal Tricks zu machen! Halt bei genug bung usw.

Was wre da sinnvoll zu kaufen wenn? Und auf was muss ich achten bzw was ist ein angemessener Preis fr gebrauchtes Material? Ich bin ca 1,95 m gro und wiege 90 Kilo... 

Was haltet ihr davon ne Ausrstung ber Ebay zu kaufen?

Hoffe ihr knnt mir weiterhelfen! Danke shcon mal fr eure Tipps

Ciao

Phil

----------


## Gast

Hey...
du musst schon bedenken, dass es nicht nur das reine Material ist, was kostet, sondern auch noch ne Transportmglichkeit, sprich Dachgepcktrger, evtl. Transportwgelchen....
Falls es neues Material sein soll:
Hifly bietet Bretter der WideStyle Range mit komplettem Rigg an, zum fairen Preis. Da httest du dann auch ein gutes Segel.
Die neuen sind von Gaastra, die Modelle von letztem Jahr von North.
Ebay ist so ne Sache...ich denke beim ersten Material sollte dich schon jemand gut beraten, z.B. ob Anfngerbrett mit Schwert oder schon ohne. Sonst ist es nachher echt rausgeschmissenes Geld und selbst wenn es gnstig war, war es noch zuviel. 
Aber es gibt ja auch in den Surfshops Modelle von 2002/2003, die sind dann gnstiger.
Wenn es nicht mehr fr diesen Sommer sein soll...ab Herbst ist die Ware gnstiger.Oder warten bis Ende Januar und dann ab auf die BOOT nach Dsseldorf ;-)

Viel Glck
Hang loose
Chrissi

----------


## Kphil

Also Transportmglichkeiten ist schon vorhanden! 

Es gibt bei mir in der Umgebung paar Shops wo ich was kaufen knnte! Und die in der Surfschule haben gesagt die wrden mir auch gerne zur Seite stehen, wenn ich mir ne Ausrstung kaufen sollte und ne Frage hab!

Danke schon mal fr deine Antwort!

----------


## ATooM

Hi,

ich habe vor 2 Jahren mit dem Surfen angefangen. Zunchst dachte ich auch nur das ich nur hin und her fahren will aber damals hat mir schon ein Freund empfohlen ein etwas kleineres Brett zu kaufen, da ich spter sowieso auch springen will.

Jetzt kommt es natrlich drauf an was du bei bung machen willst, ob du in die Freestyle / Wave Gegend mchtes oder nur Sailtricks machen willst.

So fr den Einstieg empfehle ich dir bei deinem gewicht ein Hifly Free, Hifly Madd, Lorch, JP Freeride empfehlen das Volumen sollte um die 120-150 Liter liegen bei deinem Gewicht wrde ich so 150 empfehlen...
(In der Regel lsst sich ein Freeride board in der gren Ordnung leicht verkaufen. Viele Hndler bieten auch Tauschgeschfte an)

 Wenn du dann besser geworden bist liegt es halt dran worauf du dich spezialisieren mchtest. Falls du dir selbst dann noch nicht sicher bist empfehle ich dir das Starboard Carved (oder FreeSex allerdings nur eins das von vor 2003 ist) oder ein Supercross board (mitlerweile haben ziemlich alle Firmen eins), diese Boards eignen sich fr Freestyle, Freeride und sogar Wellen (natrlich im Zusammenhang mit der richtigen Finnen wahl).

Beim Segel kann ich dir jetzt nicht so weiterhelfen, da ich dein Revier nicht kenne. Mitlerweile kann man aber alle Segel als Freeride Segel benutzen.

----------


## Gast

Hifly Madd, Lorch oder JP ?? Haste Geld, haste Freunde ;-))
nee im Ernst, fr nen Anfnger ist das mal echt viel zu teuer, auch wenns geiles Equipment ist !

Gru

----------


## Kphil

Ich hab mich jetzt entschlossen gebrauchtes Material zu kaufen, da das Ausleihen mit der Zeit auch ziemlich stark den Geldbeutel belastet...

Jetzt hab ich paar Fragen zu den Surf-Begriffen die ich nicht kenne, die ich beim Durchsuchen von Shops gesehen habe:

Beim Segel:
-Luff
-Boom
-Base

Da kommen sicherlich noch paar Begriffe dazu wenn ich weiterstber;)

----------


## Kphil

Was fr eine Art Board ist ein Allroundboard? Ich hab halt nur Freeride usw gelesen und wei ned was was is.

Was fr ein Board wre denn berhaupt fr einen Anfnger/mchtegern Aufsteiger geeignet?

----------


## Gast

Hi
allroundboard wrd ich mit freemove verbinden(welle tricksen und gradeaus bolzen) ist aber nicht anfnger tauglich weil du am anfang andere probleme hast.
ich find die hifly idee garnicht so schlecht kannste am wenigsten falsch machen.
mfg
neo

----------


## Gast

Ich kann auch fr Anfnger mein F2 Xantos 300 (2000) empfehlen. Das Board macht Spa und gibt gut Ga. Es ist fr unter 300 Euro gebraucht zu bekommen. Ich hab es vor 2 Jahren beim Hndler fr 350 Euro (CSE) gekauft. ALso msste es mittlerweile schon deutlich gnstiger sein.

----------


## Kphil

Hab bis jetzt leider noch nichts geeignetes gefunden! 

Aber ich geb nicht auf;) 

Danke nochmal fr Eure Hilfe! Wenn ihr Tipps/Empfehlungen habt, dann schreibt sie einfach rein! 

Phil

----------


## Kphil

Ich hab heute ein Angebot bekommen

Ein komplett neues Rigg (Segel von Mistral)
Neues Board von 2003 F2 Discovery One 90 mit Schwert, Finne und Schlaufen
Das ganze fr 1000 Euro

Ist des was geeignetes fr nen Anfnger?

----------


## Gast

Huhu!

Ich wrde diesen Deal vergessen.
Das ganze mag zwar fr einen Anfnger 'geeignet' sein. Allerdings taucht nach dem Einstieg recht schnell die Frage auf, ob Brett und Segel auch bei leicht fortgeschrittenen Fahrern noch Spass machen (also Gleiten, Halsenversuche, Trapez- und Fuschlaufenfahren).
Die Mistralsegel enstprechen nirgendwo mehr dem heutigen Stand. In der Praxis bedeutet das, dass die Segel bei auffrischendem Wind sehr schnell berpowert sind, also Querkrfte an der Gabel auftreten, die nur mit erhhtem Kraftaufwand zu bewltigen sind. Fr Dich als Fahrer fhlt sich das Rigg dann bockig an und auch die Fahrleistungen werden nicht berzeugen.
Auch frchte ich, dass das Brett nicht mit Deinem Fahrknnen mitwchst. Solches Material preiswert gebraucht zu kaufen um die Grundzge zu erlernen und sicherer zu werden knnte Sinn machen. Aber eine Neuanschaffung dieses Equipments wre wohl nur dann sinnvoll, wenn das Material fr die ganze Familie als Spassbrett genutzt werden soll.
Interessanter find ich da auf alle Flle Starboard Go 180, Start Small, JP New School 180 oder Exocet Cruiser L, etc.
Bretter wie den Go kannst Du spter auch zu freeriden benutzen und mit groen Segeln selbst bei Leichtwind auf Trab bringen. Zudem lt er sich selbst von leichten Fahrern (ich wiege 75-80 Kg) noch leicht halsen. Diese Bretter bieten eine Vielzahl von Schlaufenpositionen, die das Erlernen des Schlaufenfahrens stark vereinfachen.
Gerade die Basics erlernt man sehr schnell auf solchen  Brettern. Das eben so, wie auf 'unsportlicheren' Brettern, die aber nicht mit dem eigenen Knnen mitwachsen und so sehr schnell eher zu Frust fhren oder mit Verlust schnell wieder verkauft werden.
Wer aber plant hufiger zu surfen (da werden mir hier alle angefressenen Recht geben :) ), stellt schnell fest, dass sich eine gut geplante (notfalls grere) Investition schneller rechnet, als man glaubt (weniger Neuanschaffungen, Eintausch, etc.).
Wenn Du ein paar mal surfen gehst, wirst Du ein klobiges, trges Brett schnell loswerden wollen - fr das Segel gilt das gleiche.
Mit gutem Material (sollte aber auch kein Racematerial sein, da zu empfindlich, also nicht bertreiben), hat man schnell deutlich mehr Freude und lernt auch entsprechend zgig.
Bei Deinem Gewicht wrde ich Dir ein camberloses Freeridesegel bis 7m empfehlen. Richtig gute Segel bekommst Du schon um die 200-250 Euro, gebraucht natrlich auch gnstiger.
Der Mast sollte vom Hersteller fr das Segel empfohlen sein, dann sparst Du Dir Aufrig- und Trimmprobleme. 30-50% Carbonanteil sind fr einen Anfnger wohl ein gesundes Ma. Haltbar genug und trotzdem nicht zu schwer - (neu)zwischen 130 und 200 Euro zu haben. Ein bomben Anzug schlgt mit 120-180 Euro zu Buche (in Kln gibts nen spitzen Laden dafr mit unglaublichen Preisen bei Markenneopren).
Der Rest geht dann fr Gabel, Mastfu, Brett, ggf. Mastverlngerung, Tampen, Trimmhilfe, Mastprotector, Startschot und Trger ber den Ladentisch. Kauft man das alles in _einem_ Laden wird man den Preis fr das Komplettpaket aber wohl noch drcken knnen - wenn es nicht gerade eine Tanteemmabude ist (mit nem Trnchen im Auge geht alles *g*).
Ich schtze mal, zwischen 1300 und 1700 fr das volle Programm sind fllig. Die sind dann aber wirklich gut angelegt wenn Du hufiger fhrst.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Gast

Ich muss Olli recht geben den Discovery und das Mistralsegel fhrst du 10 Tage und dann wird es langweilig!
Hatte die gleiche Problematik letztes Jahr! NUr das ich nur 1.90 gro bin! Also zum Board (wenn du fter als 10 mal pro Jahr los ziehst): Freerider mit 140 -150 Litern z.B. ein Free 140 von On (on-boards.de) oder ein Markenboard aus 2003 oder gebraucht - dein Dealer bert dich gerne! Zum Segel: Habe mit nem schnen 6,3 angefangen! bei ganz wenig Wind kannst du einfach ben! bei leichtem bis mittlerem Wind kannst du gleiten und Schlaufen fahren "ben" und bei starkem Wind - wart mal ab ob der Respekt vor 6 oder 7 nicht noch zu Gro ist! Aber ein 7 wird schon ziemlich schwer! Wenn es was neues sein soll! Schau mal bei Gunsails - haben gerade reduziert! Aber auch hier wieder frag nochmal bei deinen Hndlern ob die nicht noch was aus dem letzten JAhr oder was gebrauchtes haben! 
Sonst mal schauen bei Surfkeppler.de! Z.B Fanatic E-ray oder Mistral E-motion, aber da kann man auch gerne anrufen!
Aber wenn du echt Spass haben willst leiste dir so ein neues Board! Ist echt geiler als so ein altes 3,60Meter Board!

Viel Spass

----------


## Gast

Noch zu 
-Luff = Vorliek
-Boom = Gabelbaum
-Base = Mastverlngerung

Wenn du das auf nem Segel oder der Segeltasche etc. liest dann sind es die Lngen, die die das Segel bentigt.

----------


## Gast

also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: ich hab vor zwei jahren angefangen und fahre mein zeuch was ich mir da GEBRAUCHT fr 550,- euro gekauft hab immer noch gerne (bic techno mit 152 l von 2002, tiga 111 l, 30% carbon-mast + gabel + 4 segel)
ICH hatte mir zu anfang ein max von 350-500 euro gesetzt, da ich mir sicher bin, dass mit zunehmendem fahrknnen, fachwissen, etc. sowieso besser zu entscheiden ist, was man dann WIRKLICH neu  braucht und wie teuer es sein darf/kann/soll...
ich find's schwachsinn gleich zu anfang sooo viel geld dafr aus zu geben, da man ja noch nicht genau wei, ob man wirklich dabei bleibt und wie oft man aufs wasser kommt, etc. ...

muss auch kein material vom letzten jahr sein - ist auch immer noch recht teuer, reicht, wenn es nicht lter als 4-5 jahre ist und segel reichen zu anfang auch gebraucht - wirst sowieso noch das eine oder andere davon zu schrott fahren ;-))

ich wrd mich mal umhren in den surf-foren, anzeigen reinsetzen und versuchen, dass es in der nhe ist und du das zeuch vorher probe fahren kannst...

oder kauf dir erstmal noch nix, sieh zu, dass du mglichst oft irgendwo hinkommst, wo du dir material leihen kannst und probier erstmal aus, mit welchem material du gut zurecht kommst!

----------


## Gast

uuups - ich meinte natrlich bic techno von 2000... :-))

----------


## Gast

Kleiner Tipp:
geh mal auf die seite der SURF http://www.surfmagazin.de da gibt es unter "service" ein Lexikon mit Erklrungen zu den wichtigsten "surf-Vokabeln", hat mir auch ehr geholfen!

----------


## Gast

fr alle, die aufsteigermaterial suchen:
verkaufe ne fanatic bee mit 135 litern und sehr viel zubehr(gutes boardbag etc).habe mir das board direkt nach meinem kurs gekauft und kam auf anhieb sehr gut klar-mit ein wenig gedult findet man sich schnell zurecht und hat auch spter noch was davon!

u.a. hab ich auch noch nen gun freeride segel sehr gnstig abzugeben.

bei interesse meldet euch einfach: timhartmann@web.de

----------

